# 8 months pregnant... and need help



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi! This October, I will be 8 months pregnant... I already look about 4 or 5 months along so I can just imagine how huge I will be by then. I have looked online and cannot think of one really good halloween costume. Something gory... I will need to bribe my hubby (hes really weird about me using the baby as a prop)! So please, post some ideas here, no matter how outrageous, who knows I may be able to incorporate a few ideas together. 

Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The ever present, pregnant nun.
Found these on google:
RE: Halloween Costumes Ideas for Pregnant Women
By glovewell (1) Contact 

*Last year a friend was a week over-due at Halloween and she wore a white tee-shirt w/ a big red easy button over her bump. It was great! 
*I was a pregnant cat for Halloween. I dressed in all black, glued six brown bottle nipples to my tummy, and wore a tail and ears. (10/24/2006) 
*I was almost 8 months pregnant for last years Halloween and couldn't think what to do, then my husband suggested we go as a ******* couple! He dressed up in torn jeans and a plaid shirt, got a mullet wig and a trucker hat and I wore fishnet stockings and heels, tiny little maternity shorts (with belly panel and all!), a short t-shirt that showed off my belly and a plaid shirt! It was a prize winning outfit, and got lots of laughs. It's the only time I've ever been proud enough of my body to wear anything like this. Show off your pregnant belly, it's gorgeous! (10/13/2006) 
*Deviled Egg. (10/25/2006) 
*know someone who went as a pregnant angel with a sign around her neck that said "The Devil Made me do it" and then her husband was dressed as a devil. It was pretty cute. (07/12/2007) 
*I saw a woman last year that wore a construction workers outfit with her tool belt filled with bottles, diapers, wipes, medicine droppers, and she wore a hard hat. Very cute! (09/15/2007)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Some more... (some sound cute)
*I am going as a ladybug~ very easy to do, and cheap. Get antennas/pipe cleaners, and wings cheap and wear red and black. Then you can paint black polka dots on a red maternity blouse, you'll be fat and stumpy like a lady bug is~ (10/22/2007) 
*My girlfriend was 9 months pregnant 3 years ago. She wore a bathing suit top (she wore it over a wife-beater tank that we cut a tummy hole out of just for the modesty factor) and a sarong. I painted a beach ball on her tummy with acrylic paint. It was easy, cheep and really cute. This year I am about 6 months along and have found all suggestions helpful. Thanks! (10/22/2007
*Mother Earth-- wear green/brown/blue, some fake plants and paint your belly as a globe. (10/25/2007) 
*When I was 8 months pregnant, I painted a face on my belly and made a top hat with a card board box that went just below my chest, I cut out a place for my arms to come out and rest on the rim on the top hat and cut out a place so I could see, I put a jacket around my waist, and was a little man with a BIG top hat, I could have won any contest with this costume. Many people were pulling over their cars to take pictures. Very fun! (10/31/2007
*I'm going to be the pregnant woman with an alien bursting from her belly. 
Wearing one of his old shirts, we cut a hole in it, and are gluing a head arm and part of the tail for the alien to the belly. He's going to draw the rest of the gore stuff. It was a bit different from the other ideas we've received and so far everyone at work (a customer care call center) is curious to see how it will turn out. (
*My sister went as a black window and wore all black and painted a red circle on the shirt and made some legs and hung them with string from her arms. it was really cute (09/04/2008) 
*When my mom was pregnant with me, she wore a white sweatsuit, patted her face with flour, and wore a big white chef's hat and went as the Pillsbury Dough Boy and took my older sister trick or treating. Ha ha. (09/07/2008)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

More... (Almost makes me want to be pregnant, almost)

*I had a friend that went as a bottle of Prego spaghetti and the expiration date on her costume was the due date. Her husband went as the spaghetti and her kids went as meatballs. This is so cute and a great way to announce that you're pregnant too. (09/17/2008) 
Last year a friend was a week over-due at Halloween and she wore a white tee-shirt w/ a big red easy button over her bump. It was great! 
*A friend of mine painted her belly with green paint and added a scary monster mouth with teeth and one big eye right on her belly. She wore a sign around her neck that said "Get in my belly!" (09/18/2008) 
*This year I will be 7 months pregnant! I am super excited because I have the perfect costume and I can't wait to show it off. I will be a black cat. Ears, tail and the fun part of it, I will paint a fish bowl on belly with two scared fish. hee hee  (09/23/2008
*Last year, a friend cut out the belly of some overalls & painted her belly as a watermelon and she went as a farmer. She wore a big straw hat, too. Very cute! (09/20/2008) 
*I'm going as a care bear. I'm going to get a bear costume from target, cut the belly out, and paint the care bear belly on my belly  (09/18/2008) 
*My husband dressed as the milkman (white pants, white button down, little white hat, black bow tie, and we made a little "Mr. milkman" name tag and then a larger sign on his back that read "got milk?"). I went as a 50's housewife (flip hairdo, string of pearls, full skirt and sweater set) and stuffed myself with a pillow to look about 9 months pregnant and painted a milk mustache on my lip. Gross, but we sure got a lot of laughs!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

If you google it, it will come.....

preggers women costumes


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

randomr8 said:


> If you google it, it will come.....
> 
> preggers women costumes


Those are all cute, but I love the humpty dumpty one.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

How about the Alien erupting out of the belly?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

spideranne said:


> How about the Alien erupting out of the belly?


That's always been my favorite.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats! I would suggest something but scareme has already taken care of that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about dressing as a sumo wrestler?


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

An oversize meat thermometer going into belly. ( paper towel roll???, 2 small paper plates taped together to form top??? ) Find the box from a mini fridge and make it look like an oven, attach suspenders to hold it up. Chef hat on Mom. Just tossing out ideas.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Alien baby bursting out!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of great ideas...

...but I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS COURTNEY!!!!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

My mom was a Weeble when she was pregnant...Weeble's wobble, but they don't fall down!! haha


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

When my daughter was 8 months pregnant her husband dressed as a chef and she found a costume that was a bun in the oven.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I went to a Halloween bash years ago where a pregnant angel and her devil husband went as a couple. She had the a sign "The devil made me do it" on her back.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

When I went to a costume Xmas party hugely preggie, I was too tired to care about a costume. I found some HI MY NAME IS nametags and stuck one on my shirt with my name on it... I then took another nametag and wrote soon-to-come-out child's name on it and stuck that smack dab in middle of my belly. DONE.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG...the shot from coolest costumes (1st page at bottom center, image 02) where the preggie woman dresses like a hick with jeans , man chest hair and her belly hanging out is hilariously gross and perfect!


----------

